# Passenger without TIE's either denied boarding or bounced back from Spain on arrival.



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh dear.

British Govt. asks for greater flexibility from Spain as Brits are refused entry and sent back to UK

Who thinks photocopies are good for anything I don't know?

'dem queues for residencia/TIE exchanges just got a LOT longer!


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

First few weeks were always going to be messy - especially since the new more aggressive strain of the virus discovered in the UK put up the shutters.
With a slight divergence - I had assumed that getting into Spain with photocopied Residencia document - the A4 green sheet, would never have been enough. But I have a friend who has lost/mislaid his 2007 original, but still has a scan of the front side - is there anything printed on the back of the A4 document, and is the paper actually green rather than a printed green image? Either of these factors would remove any lingering doubt that a copy could be used......asking for a friend! (I'm very happy with my TIE card)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Update from the British Embassy











__ https://www.facebook.com/BritsInSpain/posts/3241977845906594


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Those who decided to travel to UK over the Christmas period were taking a risk anyway. Friends of ours came to UK. they haven't been isolating either. Don't know why the UK keeps it's borders open. They haven't flown back to Spain yet, maybe it will get sorted soon.


----------



## Paul Nicholls (Jan 3, 2021)

MataMata said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> British Govt. asks for greater flexibility from Spain as Brits are refused entry and sent back to UK
> 
> ...


Hello, new to this site. We have a place in Los Nietos and we have our NIE numbers. We were due to come out at the end of December, which was put back and delayed again. *We do not have our TIE ye*t 
With regards to the *resguardo de solicitud o renovación de tarjeta de extranjero document, *can anybody tell me, if we have just started the process of filling out the form but not sent it yet, will the Spanish authorities accept that as evidence?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

No, you have to have submitted your EX-20 and had an acknowledgement that it's been approved.

I guess you know that you've missed the deadline for becoming resident under the Withdrawal Agreement and are now subject to the rules covering residence as non EU nationals.


----------



## Paul Nicholls (Jan 3, 2021)

MataMata said:


> No, you have to have submitted it and had an acknowledgement that it's been approved.
> 
> I guess you know that you've missed the deadline for becoming resident under the Withdrawal Agreement and are now subject to the rules covering residence as non EU nationals.





MataMata said:


> No, you have to have submitted it and had an acknowledgement that it's been approved.
> 
> I guess you know that you've missed the deadline for becoming resident under the Withdrawal Agreement and are now subject to the rules covering residence as non EU nationals.


Yes, I *HATE *what the UK has done. I will have an Irish passport in a couple of months so it should be easier. Sadly the missus won't get hers yet, so might be a problem. Is the process harder for UK citizens since effing Brexit?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul Nicholls said:


> Yes, I *HATE *what the UK has done. I will have an Irish passport in a couple of months so it should be easier. Sadly the missus won't get hers yet, so might be a problem. Is the process harder for UK citizens since effing Brexit?


Yes, much more difficult & more expensive! 

Take a look at the sticky post linking to the Spanish Consulate in London visa page. 

As for your wife, she can either wait until she has her Irish passport, or join you as the spouse of an EU citizen once you have registered using your Irish passport. 

Were I her, I'd wait until I could register with the Irish passport, partly because it could take some months to register as your spose in any case.


----------

